# Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080



## ad_ (4. August 2011)

*Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Einen schönen Abend,

Habe seit gestern Company of Heroes installiert, jedoch stimmt beim einstellen auf 1920x1080 das Bild nicht mehr. Die Menüleiste am unteren Rand fehlt ein Stück. Als ob die Auflösung nicht stimmen würde.
Patch ist der neueste und mein Grafikkartentreiber ist auch aktuell. Auch eine Neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen.

Kennt jemand ne Lösung?

MfG,

ad_


----------



## ad_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Hab mittlerweile die Auflösung manuell in der Playerconfig eingetragen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Niemand ne Idee


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Hast du mal im Treiber versucht die Auflösung zu "erzwingen"?


----------



## ad_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Wenn Du mir sagst wie, dann mach ich das


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir sagst wie, dann mach ich das



Einfach im Treiber bei den Unterschiedlichen Anwendungen die Auflösung direkt im Treiber einstellen.
Weiß gerade nicht jeden Schritt auswendig da ich am Iphone bin musst du dich mal in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung/Cathalyst Control Center umsehen.


----------



## ad_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort .

Allerdings weiß ich trotzdem nicht wo ich dass einstellen soll 
Finde keinen Punkt unter dem ich die Auflösung einstellen kann.


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

ad_ schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort .
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich trotzdem nicht wo ich dass einstellen soll
> Finde keinen Punkt unter dem ich die Auflösung einstellen kann.



Hab gerade mal geguckt und die Funktion gibt es nicht mehr.
Die muss irgendwann entfernt worden sein, ich habe das vor ca 1/2 Jahr mal für Dungeon Keeper gebraucht


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Einfach hier (ForceW. 275.27) --->


----------



## ad_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

@ PsychoQeeny: unter Auflösung sind 1920x1080 eingestellt.

Weiß solangsam nicht mehr was ich noch ausprobieren soll


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*



ad_ schrieb:


> @ PsychoQeeny: unter Auflösung sind 1920x1080 eingestellt.
> 
> Weiß solangsam nicht mehr was ich noch ausprobieren soll



Kannst du in den Optionen ein Fenstermodus ein und ausstellen ?


----------



## ad_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Meinst Du in den Optionen vom Spiel oder Nvidia Systemsteuerung?


----------



## Z28LET (7. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Ist denn die neuste Version von CoH drauf?
Welchen Treiber hast du genau?

Bei mir machte das Spiel allerdings auch bei ner früheren Version keine Problem. Seltsam...


----------



## ad_ (7. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Ja es ist die neueste Version drauf ---> 2.602.0
Kein Ahnung was ich noch machen soll


----------



## ad_ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Niemand mehr ne Idee


----------



## Z28LET (10. August 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes läuft nicht auf 1920x1080*

Vielleicht mal ein paar ältere Grafik Treiber ausprobieren.


----------

